# Gravy ??



## Bill Stewardson (Jun 11, 2017)

Hopefully the following will prove useful.

https://www.carbsmart.com/beef-gravy-low-carb-recipe.html

Your thoughts please.


----------



## Robin (Jun 11, 2017)

The low carb baking mix sounds like it would be expensive, I think you'd have to be on an ultra low carb diet to justify using it instead of a small teaspoon of ordinary flour. ( 1tsp flour = approx 3.5g of carb)


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 12, 2017)

I'll stick with Bisto! Quick and easy.


----------



## Vicsetter (Jun 12, 2017)

Bill Stewardson said:


> Hopefully the following will prove useful.
> 
> https://www.carbsmart.com/beef-gravy-low-carb-recipe.html
> 
> Your thoughts please.


Where do you get yours? they don't ship to the UK!!
Apart from that it's high in sodium and not exactly low in carbs.  You can use a nut flour (almond, coconut etc) to thicken sauces, or Xanthan gum.  Cornflour or arrowroot has twice the thickening power of flour so you use less.  Or of course you could just reduce the stock/pan juices and add a little butter to thicken naturally.
I am sorry but Bisto is so much rubbish, no vitamins and it's not exactly low in carbs or salt.


----------



## mikeyB (Jun 12, 2017)

Yup. I find Bisto far too salty. I'm a cornflour man, but in also with Vic on the butter, it thickens and gives the gravy a lovely sheen. LCHF.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 12, 2017)

For how much I put on my dinner the carbs are hardly relevant, its not as though I drink pints of it!


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jun 12, 2017)

Maybe it's something to mess about with.

I like the butter idea, Sunday dinner is not right without gravy.


----------



## Vicsetter (Jun 12, 2017)

For some real flavour add Worcester sauce and balsamic vinegar and reduce.


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm with Stitch on the quick and easy route but we use the Knorr gravy pots instead off Bisto x


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jun 12, 2017)

Vicsetter said:


> For some real flavour add Worcester sauce and balsamic vinegar and reduce.



Now your talking !! I was chuffed when I found out that Steak was ok,

Gravy will top it off nicely.

Not all bland crap for us is it ??


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 12, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Yup. I find Bisto far too salty. I'm a cornflour man, but in also with Vic on the butter, it thickens and gives the gravy a lovely sheen. LCHF.


I've never tried this method with butter but will. I learn something new every day on here!
WL


----------



## Martin Canty (Jun 12, 2017)

Vicsetter said:


> add a little butter to thicken naturally


Agreed, works very well & has a great taste


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 12, 2017)

Martin Canty said:


> Agreed, works very well & has a great taste


Hello Martin  - nice of you to drop in  - hope all is good with you x
WL


----------

